# Hydration, Therapeutic, Prophylactic and Diagnostic injections and infusions.



## medicalcoder1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Please, anyone let me Know if coding is correct or there are mistakes and how should be coded correctly. Thank you very much.



1.  Diagnosis:  Dehydration
Medication	Start	End	Code(s)
Sodium Chloride 0.9% (Normal Saline) IV 1000
ml @ 1000 ml/hr	9:00 am	10:45 am	96360,96361

2.  Diagnosis:  Dehydration, UTI
Medication	Start	End	Code(s)
Sodium Chloride 0.9% (Normal Saline) IV 1000
ml @ 1000 ml/hr	9:00 am	10:45 am	
Levaquin 250 mg IVP	11:00 am		J1956,96374, 96361,96361

3.  Diagnosis:  Dehydration, UTI
Medication	Start	End	Code(s)
Sodium Chloride 0.9% (Normal Saline) IV 1000
ml @ 1000 ml/hr	9:00 am	10:25 am	
Levaquin 250 mg IV 	11:00 am	1:00 pm	J1956,96365,96366, 96361

4.  Diagnosis:  LUQ Abdominal Pain
Medication	Start	End	Code(s)
Demerol IVP	10:00 am		J2175,96374
Morphine IVP	10:30 am		J2270,96375
Demerol IVP	11:30 am		J2175,96376

5.  Diagnosis:  Pneumonia
Medication	Start	End	Code(s)
Rocephin 1 gram IV	1625	1715	4x(J0696,J2941),96365
Zithromax 500 mg IV	1715	1830	J0456,96367
Vancomycin IV	1930	2000	J3370,96367

6.  Diagnosis:  Bradycardia
Medication	Start	End	Code(s)
Dopamine drip in D5W	1700	2000	J1265,96365,96366,96366


----------



## eadun2000 (Mar 14, 2011)

Is this for a test?


----------



## ptrautner (Mar 14, 2011)

looks correct to me good job!


----------

